# Alvarez Would Destroy Aldo



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

yes,yes he would


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They don't really fight at the same weight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> They don't really fight at the same weight.


oh,yeah....sorry i am drunk

no need for this thread to continue.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he means if aldo moves to lightweight i assume, and yes i think alvarez would win


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alvarez has been on the verge of cracking the top 5 LW rankings for a while now.

One of the funnest things about Eddie... he's a big time finisher.... he finishes almost every fight he's in.. In 21 professional victories he's only won 2 by decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Isn't Frankie Edgar being UFC champ fun!!! Every time a relative top ten LW wins a fight over a even any kind of relevant opponent everyone runs to proclaim him the new king of the division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Isn't Frankie Edgar being UFC champ fun!!! Every time a relative top ten LW wins a fight over a even any kind of relevant opponent everyone runs to proclaim him the new king of the division.


Who mentioned Frankie Edgar or called Alvarez #1?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Who mentioned Frankie Edgar or called Alvarez #1?


There is a a Alvarez would destroy Frankie thread, a Alvarez would destroy Aldo thread. It may not be popular opinion but his bandwagon has officially been overran.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Considering that Frankie helped Eddie train for his fight with Huerta, I'm not sure if the two would want to fight. As for the fight with Aldo, I think both of them could beat him. Only time will tell if the fight actually happens though!:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

After watching Alvarez vs Huerta, i can't think enough about this fight.

Aldo vs Alvarez would be one hell of a fight imo.
Both have vicious leg kicks.
Both have amazing speed, quick hands.
Both are aggressive.
Both love to finnish.

Too bad it ain't happening any time soon.

Just makes us fans think of "what if"!! :sad02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I know mma math is pointless, but hey, why not look at it anyhow. I think Alvarez would stop Aldo, but Id much rather see how he does against the UFC's top lightweights. He did stop Huerta in two rounds. He made Huerta look a hell of a lot worse then anyone in the UFC was able to.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this all doesn't matter cause we are talking about two guys in different promotions in different weightclasses. In addition, Huerta was not allowed to continue by the doctor. I'm sure if it had been up to him he would've continued!:thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i think aldo would beat alvarez.


----------

